# for our friend, Cheval, rest in peace...



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I’m so sorry….prayers and hugs for all [emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Very sorry for all you've gone through


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss. He’s now in a better place, probably galloping around in lush pastures up there. 
I’m sorry you had to go through that, you’re in my prayers.

no horse deserves to go through EPM, or the owner, I hate EPM with all my heart..I lost my mare to EPM so I know the struggle and the pain..😞


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Hugs to you and so sorry for your loss, it just never gets easy losing any animal thats close to our hearts, they take a piece of us when they go..


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about Cheval. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Your poem brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## TrainedByMares (Jun 5, 2021)

I am very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

I'm so,so, sorry. Sending prayers that God will give comfort.😢


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So sorry that you lost Cheval. I lost my beloved Sereno to EPM. It is so hard to watch them fail. My heart aches for you.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Horse & Dog Mom (5 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss... Crying tears of understanding as each of the animals we love take a piece of our heart with them when they leave.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Hugs....

_hlg._


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Peace for Cheval. EPM truly truly sucks.


----------

